# How to adjust the new X-Mark Pro Trigger



## HOBO (May 7, 2010)

Received my new Remington 700 CDL SF 243 Winchester yesterday.....  

I've now got the scope mounted, bore-sighted and am just before headed to the range....  I'm very pleased with the outward appearance, especially the fluted stainless barrel....  Like the old saying goes, "beauty is only skin deep"....  Now if I can just get her to shoot!!!

This new 700 Remington is equipped with the new X-Mark Pro (second edition) trigger.... While there is noticeably no creep,,,, and it breaks as crisp as glass,,, it does take about five pounds of trigger pull to do so.... 

Has anyone ever adjusted these triggers for pull???  What is the general opinion from those that have them???

I know that I will not be able to live with a five-pound trigger pull!!!

In the paperwork that came with the rifle it states the trigger is "_up to 45% lower trigger pull out of the box_" and that it is "_100% gunsmith adjustable for trigger pull weight_".....  

Well,,,, I'm no gunsmith but "this ain't exactly my first rodeo" either.....  I've worked on many of the "old style" Remington triggers,,,, Ruger triggers as well as a few of the model 70's......

This is a new one on me and I would appreciate constructive insight anyone is willing to share....

--------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## jglenn (May 7, 2010)

if yours is the latest style that has a adjusting screw on the trigger for weight  you can adjust it but it most likely will still be heavy


Earnie the gunsmtih has a new lighter screw for it that will take it down a .lb or so,  but that's about all.

http://www.erniethegunsmith.com/


If you have the MarkX that doesn't have the outward adjusting screw then it's really like all the older Rem 700 trigger as far as the adjusting screws

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/topics/3146742/1


Ernie also has springs for those trigger(same as the old 700 springs)


----------



## germag (May 14, 2010)

If you want to get down below about 3 lbs or so, you're probably going to have to get an aftermarket trigger. Timney and Rifle Basix both make them. I put a Rifle Basix Varmint/Target trigger in my 700 SPS Tactical and got it adjusted down to 10 oz....it had the X-Mark Pro trigger in it too....I couldn't get it to adjust the way I wanted it.


----------

